# Grilled Rock Cod and Zucchini Parmesan Crisps



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 21, 2015)

1 lb. Rock Cod that Jackie's Son Rich brought us that he caught
in Northern Ca. this spring. Seasoned with Dizzy Pigs Raging 
River Rub my usual for fish, Chipotle Rub, and Dill.



The fix-ins for Zucchini.















Zucchini took about ten minutes to fry all.



The Rock Cod grilled for two minutes a side



Served together and a very tasty meal

Recipe:Zucchini Parmesan Crisps - Damn Delicious

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks mighty good, Ross!  I use a very similar recipe for panko parm fried zucchini and make it a few times a year.  I love 'em with ranch dressing.


----------



## puffin3 (Sep 22, 2015)

When I cook rock cod I want to preserve the sweet delicate flavor. I VERY low and slow poach the fillets in clarified butter until barely cooked through.
Just a pinch of grated fresh lemon rind to garnish and a pinch of S&P.
I use the now rock cod flavored butter as a sauce for whatever else I'm serving.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

